# S13 or S14?



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

I wrecked my B14...

I couldn't register my 280z...

I *don't like* my fords...

Should i get a S13 240sx or a S13 240sx? I like the looks of the older ones and i'm leaning towards one of those, but is there any up side to looking at newer ones?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

umm..its newer..but besides that, if everything checks out with the s13..then there pretty much is no upsides, since they are basically the same..oh..if you get the s14 SE, you get 5 lug hubs..(can we say 300ZXTT brakes?)


----------



## 2Fass240us (Aug 2, 2004)

Terran200sx said:


> Should i get a S13 240sx or a S13 240sx?


Ummm, that was an easy question...S13! 

In all honesty, I'd much rather have a S14 if it was going to see DD usage.


----------



## yangs13 (Oct 15, 2005)

i have a s13 and it feels alot lighter than my brothers base s14. the s14 feels solid and seems to have more body roll. the seats are terrible in the s13, s14 seats feel great. i like my s13 better than my bro's s14 because it feels more lively in handling and more agile.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

The only advantage i've felt by driving(and drifting) my friends S14 SE is that the car feels more evenly balanced. The S14 has alot more "creature comforts" off the bat. The easiest way you'd get the same stuff in a S13 is if its an SE model(maybe an LE model too). But since the S14 is newer it usually runs the price I could pay for 2 S13 SE's(~$4500). Youd also be dealing with alot more technology crap if you went with an S14. In other words, Buy an S13, when(and I mean, when) they fuck up, it'll be easier to find the problem yourself since its more than likely mechanical problems. As opposed to an S14 where the the car will feel like shit if 1 sensor is clogged or something retarded.


----------



## S15 (Oct 19, 2005)

get an S15... no ifs or buts about it.


----------



## yangs13 (Oct 15, 2005)

where are u going to get one in the states


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

cayman islands, or canada. they'll still be illegal though.


----------



## S15 (Oct 19, 2005)

im sure you can import one from Jap land

but seriously S15 is the way to go... faster, more power, looks better.

Can belive they didnt release a version in the US. 

you guys should come to AUS, thats where the shit is down!!


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

S15 said:


> Cant belive they didnt release a version in the US.


$$$$.....the price of the car was going up with no real selling point to the american public, IE- car was still rated at 155hp, not really woth paying 23+K for is it? Plus the price would have been even higher for the S15 and probably not much of an improvement to the KA(we all know it would have got it, over here....sadly)


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

did the s14 do that badly in sales?


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Would you pay 24K for a car only producing 155hp and 160ft/lbs of torque? I mean you could have got a damn GT mustang for the same price and have at least another 100hp easy. Plus the american market was more obsessed tuning civics and eclipses at that time.

I dont remember the exact #'s, but the number of Kouki's is like 6K total for the entire nation.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

S15 said:


> you guys should come to AUS, thats where the shit is down!!


We have 86's, Ya'll have 85's.......Ill stay here.....though I wanna go there one day for a vacation ......


----------



## 240luvr (Oct 8, 2004)

I haven't driven an S14, but I do indeed love my S13. One of the advantages as listed above for the S13 is definitly the OBD-I system opposed to the OBD-II system in the S14. It is easier to figure out the problem yourself. And it's easier to pass emissions :thumbup: .


----------



## BoostedSE (Jun 26, 2005)

I have OBD1 on my 95 s14, most all 95s were OBD1


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Pity cos the s15 was voted the wheels magazine sports car of the year in 1999 in multiple countries


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

my kouki > my ex13. IMO.


----------



## Nismo14-180 (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel said:


> Pity cos the s15 was voted the wheels magazine sports car of the year in 1999 in multiple countries


Rub it in our face why dont ya  


J/K


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

i personally have an s13, but if you dont want to do more work. you should go with the s14 powersteering and the whole five lug thing is a convenience. but you end up paying more for the s14 body than the s13


----------



## chrislis (Jun 27, 2005)

mm only the se's have the 5 lug too. just so you know.


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

chrislis said:


> mm only the se's have the 5 lug too. just so you know.


yeah i know but someone already mentioned it so i didnt think it necessary to say.


----------

